# Help, Baby wood pigeon and I don't know where to start



## nickspigeon (Aug 1, 2011)

I recently found a baby wood pigeon after some trees had been chopped down near my house and I can't get it to eat, I have been using the balloon syringe method but it just closes it's beak. How would I solve this and has anyone got any advise for a beginner?


----------



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

If you search for "baby pigeon feeding" on youtube you will find lots of ways of how to do it.

Here how I fed my pigeon with defrosted peas - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzr32Supj4k.


If your pigeons is much smaller and all yellow you can feed him a mix of milk and boiled egg yolk using a syringe.


----------



## nickspigeon (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok thanks, so should I feed it abit more forcefully than I have been doing?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

How and what would depend on its age. Is it possible to post a pic if in doubt? 

If it is still just a yellow fuzzball, then it would need to be fed formula or an acceptable substitute. THIS PAGE is about caring for baby pigeons.

If it's actually reasonably well grown then marco's suggestion should work (we use peas and corn quite a lot).

It will need water, though - slightly warm with a pinch of glucose or sugar to start.


----------



## nickspigeon (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok it's not completely yellow is just got a few yellow scraggy yellow hairs, if I put the food right infront it, it won't take it but I've managed to force a bit of this recipe I found on another thread down it, I'll try and get a picture.


----------

